# Jennings off to India for the NBA



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The National Basketball Association is working to extend its reach in India, and it has chosen Milwaukee Bucks' guard Brandon Jennings to help make it happen.
> 
> The NBA is expected to announce Thursday that Jennings will travel to India from May 13-18 to conduct a series of events to promote and grow the game in Mumbai and Pune.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/121295723.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings, NBA Ambassador to the World


----------

